# Major Vent!!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I know that some bad breeders lie about the ages of puppies to try and say they are tiny,etc.. however I heard about one today that takes the cake:foxes15: I am on a group that have people that are looking for dogs, cats, pets, etc... there was a lady that was asking for help on training her Chihuahua as it was tiny and 6 months old. She said that the puppy would literally be laying down beside her and would urinate. I told her this wasnt normal and she needed to have him checked for a UTI. He is supposedly 6 months old now but she took him to the vet to have him checked out and the vet told her by looking at the pup, teeth, etc and gauging how long she has had him that he was sold at 3 weeks old....I cannot even fathom this...poor, poor baby :-(


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

omg that is so horrible didn't the vet say anything when she went to get him his shots? This is just horrible I can't stand poor breeders but of course they are everywhere : (


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

It's criminal, but seriously the lady who bought that animal is just as much to blame.

Anyone who cannot tell a puppy is three weeks of age when they are purchasing him/her has absolutely no business having a pet in their home because their home wouldn't be safe enough for one.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh WOW!! That is unbelievably horrible. I can't imagine taking a baby away from it's momma and her milk like that. UGH!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

She should get the breeders name out, so something like this never happens again. Three weeks old that is just too young to leave the mother and an a very huge burden for the new puppy owner.

She has to report it somwhere. Fraudwatchers, Scambusters or maybe the local SPCA
This person cannot get away with this. Just my two cents.
Regina


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

That is sick! And yes it is a crime! In IL at least, it is ILLEGAL to sell a pup under the age of 8 weeks! And honestly that's even too early; 12 weeks is better so long as it's a responsible breeder and they know what they're doing as far as socialization! 3 weeks though, that's just cruel!!!


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Puppies at 3 weeks old can barely walk, some are late developers and eyes only just opened and still pretty cloudy, how could this woman not knowing the puppy was 3 weeks old when she bought the puppy home, even Chihuahuas are small.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

This is pretty horrible. I am also upset with the lady who purchased the puppy. I can't understand how she could not have known.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am with you on this! It infuriates me as well!! 

A person should not have to examine a puppy and guess it's age before buying!! Rescuing a little one and accepting all of their uniqueness is one thing but it should be illegal to pay for a purebred, registered dog and get something less.

Oh, how I wish that we had better breeder regulations here in the U.S. 

It never fails. There is not a week that goes by that we do not have sweet, well meaning folks join here to announce their new, micro mini teacup registered dog that is the most rare color and markings their breeder ever has had and is certain to be show and breeding worthy because of all of the special things the breeder pointed out to them about this amazingly unique dog who even though they are 2 pounds at 8 weeks will not ever be bigger than 3 pounds. Because their breeder told them so!

Others here who also know no better or bought into what their unscrupulous breeder told them gush on about how amazingly rare the dog must be and how fortunate they are to have gotten it.

Then those who do know look at pictures and discover that the unwitting poster has a not-bred-to-standard average sized, precious little one with either standard color, non-AKC poor registration (CKC-Continental Kennel Club, ACA or APRI) or one that bears colors and markings that scrupulous and responsible breeders breed AGAINST. Often they pay double for this rare dog than a purebred, AKC, bred to standard pet price dog would have cost. Worse is that their rare dog may have issues related to skin, fur, vision and hearing as a result of their color or markings and who here wants to tell someone that??

They bought something different than they got. If it was an automobile, they would take it back and demand something different or the difference in money. Who, with a tender heart, would do that with a dog? Poor breeders know that. You've been emotionally and financially had.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I am with you on this! It infuriates me as well!!
> 
> A person should not have to examine a puppy and guess it's age before buying!! Rescuing a little one and accepting all of their uniqueness is one thing but it should be illegal to pay for a purebred, registered dog and get something less.
> 
> ...


All I can say to this is case and point Blue Merle Chihuahuas. Even though Bijoux is a blue merle I will never get another, because now they are not standard in Canada. I did get her though because when she was conceived they were standard and because she was a merle I got 500$ off her purchase price even though she was a long coat and had both blue eyes, all this combined made her a Greeders dream chi, which is why they sold her to me. 

Blue merles I believe while great dogs and if put through the same health testing and standards as all other chi's can be bred in the States, are not actually natural. I believe that they were introduced because greeders decided to mix some doxie into their lines. They shouldn't even exist anyways any proper breeder wouldn't have bred a merle chi that appear 'naturally' in their lines because that wouldn't have been standard anyways. 

.....why I ended up ranting about this is beyond me..I was trying to say that there are too many greeders and even more uneducated people. Even with the awareness of puppy mills and how to select proper breeders on the rise. and that I agree completely with you. Then my inner doggie rights advocate went on a spree ha ha ha sorry ;p


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> A person should not have to examine a puppy and guess it's age before buying!!


I firmly agree with this. The Breeder is a criminal. That being said a person who is capable of caring for an animal should realize when they are looking at a 3 week old anything, and in this case its a chihuahua and it should have been even more obvious that it is much too tiny to be taken from it's mother. I am not saying everyone is capable of stating this pup is 17 days old, this one is 33 days, but seriously the woman who took that 3 week old baby home as a pet to love and care for under these circumstance has no business having an animal. I am not even sure if she should be walking down the street or driving a vehicle as she doesn't have the common sense God gave a turnip. So just as we can realize and agree unanimously the breeder is a criminal a person cannot turn a blind eye to the purchaser and overlook the hand they played in this act either. Then to realize she packed up this baby took it home, didn't take it to a vet obviously ~ she is every bit the criminal that the breeder was.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

And I thought the lady where I got Amberleah selling her at 6 weeks was bad.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

True. I guess we can be too trusting of people who seem to know better than us. 

I am always surprised when people come on here, got a new little one and do not know when they should be further immunized or know that they should take them to their own vet right away.

All of my contracts state that I have have a set amount of time to take the dog to my vet. If I am not mistaken, all are 48-72 hours. 

Got all three of mine on a Saturday or Sunday and called Monday morning for a vet appointment that very day. Vet gave them a thorough exam, we discussed immunizations and they made copies of all breeder records for their file. 

Greeders. What an accurate term. 

I have a lot to learn but now that I know more than I did, I would only buy from one of my girl's breeders again.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> True. I guess we can be too trusting of people who seem to know better than us.
> 
> I am always surprised when people come on here, got a new little one and do not know when they should be further immunized or know that they should take them to their own vet right away.
> 
> ...


I think there should be a healthy balance between blindly believing everything you are told with no common sense and the error that someone with no prior experience with dogs would commit. Lulu is a great case in point. I knew NOTHING about chihuhuas or that I should not have bought her from a pet store. I mean since when do you NOT buy pets from a pet store (sarcasm). I didn't know at the time that some pet stores are famous for getting their pets from puppy mills, nor did I know that CKC was not as good a designation as AKC. I just walked into the pet store and this angel creature stole my heart! I tell myself now she was a living creature, no matter how her life began, that needed a home and I am thankful every day that home is mine. What I did do right is come straight home and get on this great invention called an internet and read everything I could read about chihuahuas. Where I messed up was listening to my crazy vet at her health guarantee checkup that told me I messed up bringing a chihuahua in the same home with my maltese. Because the professional scared me, I took her back! Long story short (too late you say) after a LOT of crying and missing her, I went and got her back and she WILL NEVER leave this house again!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

How can anyone mistake a 3 week old for a 6 month old?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I think there should be a healthy balance between blindly believing everything you are told with no common sense and the error that someone with no prior experience with dogs would commit.
> Where I messed up was listening to my crazy vet at her health guarantee checkup that told me I messed up bringing a chihuahua in the same home with my maltese.


True. I am just surprised that people will argue "well, that is what my breeder said and she is respected, so I am going with that". 

My dogs LOVE other small dogs. I'll bet that she and the Maltese get along famously!! That Vet was wrong. A lot of people also get defensive about food, shots, and such and will say the very same thing-"Well, I am trusting my Vet rather than listen to some people on a Chihuahua board, so..."



Audreybabypup said:


> How can anyone mistake a 3 week old for a 6 month old?


I thought that, too but when I re-read, now I think that as she counted back from how old the vet said that the dog was now, the puppy would have been 3 weeks old then.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> True. I am just surprised that people will argue "well, that is what my breeder said and she is respected, so I am going with that".
> 
> My dogs LOVE other small dogs. I'll bet that she and the Maltese get along famously!! That Vet was wrong. A lot of people also get defensive about food, shots, and such and will say the very same thing-"Well, I am trusting my Vet rather than listen to some people on a Chihuahua board, so..."


I am surprised also. In our area there is a breeder that breeds chihuahuas, maltese, malchis, and yorkies. If you look at her website or talk to her and don't know any better you would think she is great, but I have heard differently from several people about the quality of her puppies. So sad! I can say it really makes me ANGRY to think I almost LOST my Lulu FOREVER listening to a professional. Who by the way was WRONG! Lulu loved Lacy our Maltese for the 3 1/2 years they were together and Lacy died suddenly. Lulu grieved for her and frankly has not been the same since.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

that is disgusting... that poor puppy


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with everyone. She as anyone should do their homework on the breeder as well as should know what a puppy that age should look like. She does not seem to know much at all about dogs. I have invited her to come here but not sure if she will? I am not even sure why the vets didnt say anything if she even took him to get shots? I really do not know anymore than what she told me? My heart just sank and I was in shock :-(


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I ran into someone that had "6 week" old Yorkies not to long ago and they couldnt be 6 weeks old. They were wobbly and hardly walking on their own :-(

I read breeder websites all the time and let me just say that the most elaborate and informative websites I have been seeing lately that I am 85% sure is a puppymill or unscrupulous breeder have all the correct information. Myth's, what to do and not what to do. Ask's all the right questions to make sure you would never guess they are millers, etc.. I have replied to some ads on to oodle, hoobly, kijiji, etc.. Just to see if they were legit and let me say these scammers are getting GOOD! I swear I think all of Oodle puppy ads are scammers. They pretty much copy and paste what they have gotten off of websites and use pictures of children with beautiful puppies they have stolen from the internet. It just blows my mind!

If it sounds to good to be true then it is! Noone is a missionary that has moved to another country and taken their puppies only to find out that they are not allowed in the community. And guess what if they are offering a puppy/puppies free or really cheap and only asking shipping fee's then it isnt going to be $100.00 or $200.00 shipping from another country, it isnt that cheap to ship a dog in the states?? Beware of a lot of misspelling and numerous descriptive words. I also see a lot of dogs listed for $390.00 or a weird amount and I do not trust those either. I would never buy from these ads or puppysites anyways but just throwing that out there for people that may not realize. 

My vent is over, LOL


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Yoshismom said:


> I ran into someone that had "6 week" old Yorkies not to long ago and they couldnt be 6 weeks old. They were wobbly and hardly walking on their own :-(
> 
> My vent is over, LOL


Please feel free to "vent" any time. I consider this education. The more we educate each other to scammers and unscrupulous breeders, hopefully the harder it will be for them to get away with the things they get away with. The problem, to me, is there are still precious live little creatures they are actively bringing into this world to make a profit on in ways that are abusive to say the least. It would be nice to figure out a way to stop them.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

That is horrible. I got Quinn from a friend at 6 weeks and I really regret taking him home that early. Because of him leave at that early of age I've had issues with him that I'v had to work on. Babies need to be with their mama's as long as they can.


----------



## midnite3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi. Here's one that may make you mad too...I was. When my hubby bought my first chi, midnite, the lady told him he was full blooded chihuahua but she wasn't giving any papers cuz she just bred for pet quality. So being new at buying a dog back then, I went and picked him up, paid good money for him, and fell totally head over heels for him in love...As we became closer, he kept growing....people would tell me "he is not a chihuahua, he's too big"...I would be furious and say "yes he is, he is just on the "bigger" side"...long story short, he ended up 15 pounds, taller than any chi I've ever seen since....I did some research and found out he is a Rat Terrier....But by this time, he was 4 years old and I was way too attached to not keep him....I love him terribly, but makes me look at others selling "chihuahuas" and wonder. You can't help it after something like that....Next, I had
a lady sell me some females she had ben breeding...told me they were 2 yrs. old...when I had a chance to check paperwork, they were 4 and over....Glad I ended up with them cuz seems like they never had any human contact....one of them bit me 5 times the day I brought her home but the more time I spend with them, talking to them, treating them like they are more than just a baby producer, they are the sweetest, just scared chis....Wouldn't give em up for the world...Now they know the love of a human, instead of the greed of some.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

midnite, I love how your story ends!

Your first story is seen on these boards OVER and OVER.

Sweet people will come here and tell of their new purebred Chi or ask about breeding or showing the dog and then when pics are opened, it is clear that the dog is a mix (still sweet and beautiful but not, sadly, the purebred they wanted and thought they paid for). They often get defensive and say that hey say the dam and sire and they were Chis or say that they did not get papers but the breeder had them, etc.

It is misleading and should be illegal. As you said, though, it is too late for you have fallen in love with a sweet baby regardless the breed/background.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> I know that some bad breeders lie about the ages of puppies to try and say they are tiny,etc.. however I heard about one today that takes the cake:foxes15: I am on a group that have people that are looking for dogs, cats, pets, etc... there was a lady that was asking for help on training her Chihuahua as it was tiny and 6 months old. She said that the puppy would literally be laying down beside her and would urinate. I told her this wasnt normal and she needed to have him checked for a UTI. He is supposedly 6 months old now but she took him to the vet to have him checked out and the vet told her by looking at the pup, teeth, etc and gauging how long she has had him that he was sold at 3 weeks old....I cannot even fathom this...poor, poor baby :-(


Oh my God! You must be joking! Even the BYB breeders I have heard of have at least kept their pups until 6 weeks at least.
That is just evil, poor little thing.
My heart goes out to it 
Hopefully it will not suffer too much and be a happy healthy grown up chi


----------

